# passerà



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2013)

View attachment 7406certo che son cretina forte.mah


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Non ho capito....


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2013)

nemmeno io...
c'entra qualcosa che ha gli uccelli in testa?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

free;bt9040 ha detto:
			
		

> nemmeno io...
> c'entra qualcosa che ha gli uccelli in testa?


Ipotesi.
E' un cappello, e Min spera che passi di moda presto.

A Min le è preso un coccolone a vederlo, ma le passerà presto.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2013)

Quella della foto E' Minerva e lei si autoflagella per essersi messa, appunto, un cappellino troppo stravagante.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9039 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho capito....


neanch'io


----------

